# Model Contest in Michigan



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

2006 Rods in Miniature Model Car Contest
Saturday August 19th 
At the Elvis Memorial Run Car show!
Gilmore Car Museum, Hickory Corners Michigan 
Presented By Rod Benders Car Club Kalamazoo This Years Theme is George Barris, Ed Roth and Tom Daniel Show Cars
Any Questions? 
Ask Bill or Elliot @ 
269-323-0966 or
[email protected] 
Doors open at 10:00AM. Judging Announcements at 3:00PM
$4.00 for the first car and $1.00 for each additional car.
This Years Classes:
Youth 16 and under, Box stock with directions, Competition cars, Street Machine, Pre 49 rods, Customs and Low Riders, Curbside, Trucks and Commercial vehicles, Scratch Built Excellence, Diorama, and Peoples Choice.

This is the 21st year for the Elvis Memorial Run Car Show and our 10th model car contest. The Gilmore Car Museum is one of the finest in the nation. And it also hosts a car show almost every weekend during the summer. Bring your classic muscle car, street rod or kustom to the car show and join the fun with the model car contest. Elvis will make an appearance, muffler wrap, games and swap meet. For additional info about the Gilmore Car Museum go to www.gilmorecarmuseum.org 


-- Elliot
wnovess99 on ebay


----------

